# Grapes: No Grape press . . How about a Juicer?



## waynep (Aug 20, 2010)

I have all these grapes and am picking them off the stems at the moment. I was reading and found I don't have access to a grape press to get the juice out. 

My sister has a juicer. Any reason not to just run them through that to get the juice?


----------



## waynep (Aug 20, 2010)

I have run some through the juicer. It tastes like grape juice. Cloudy but juice non the less.


----------



## Manimal (Aug 20, 2010)

When crushing grapes, you want to avoid cracking the seeds. The seeds are high in oil which can eventually cause rancid odours to develop in your wine. Cracked seeds will also release larger amounts of harsh tannin to the wine. Are these grapes for white or red wine? For white, you really need a press to extract the juice before fermentation; but for reds you can easily just crush them by hand or foot in a bucket. However, if you have any significant quantity of grapes, you'll want a press for reds as well after fermentation to press the wine off the skins. However, you can do this through improvised methods if necessary.


----------

